# cigar sharks



## mattchu77 (Jun 30, 2009)

hi all i has recently got two large cigar sharks 12 inch plus and they dont seam to eat tried a fewq different things dont seam interested help
cheers
matt


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, never had this problem - mine eats anything and everything I give him/her - s/he is about 11" (grown from a 3" baby) and shares a tank with an Oscar and common plecs.

Currently eat algae wafers, large pellets, bits of prawn (not too often as information online suggestes a more vegetarian diet). Also nibbles cucumber when I feed this to the plecs. 

What other fish do you have with them? My current fish is much calmer than most cigar sharks that I have known, and I put this down to having a very tame and calm Oscar with him.


----------



## mattchu77 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for the reply in with it it has 2 9in silver sharks 2 1ft plecs large tin foil barb 17 inch tiger shovel nose any advice tried some prawn live and dead flake dropped some wafers for the plecs and put in cucumber for plecs swim the other way havnt noticed them feeding
any ideas
matt


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

You could try floating pellets - mine is partial to the large cichlid gold pellets that I sometimes feed Oscar - I just pop a few in at opposite ends of the tank as I've found mine won't compete for food as they are quite shy fish and do spook easily if you're not careful. Could also try veg. based floating pellets as an alternative.


----------



## MisterTie (Nov 13, 2009)

mattchu77 said:


> hi all i has recently got two large cigar sharks 12 inch plus and they dont seam to eat tried a fewq different things dont seam interested help
> cheers
> matt


you spelt fewq rong by the way

and ar thjey saltwatte cas i might be able to help if note


----------



## mattchu77 (Jun 30, 2009)

hi there funny no they are fresh water
cheers
matt


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

MisterTie said:


> you spelt fewq rong by the way
> 
> and ar thjey saltwatte cas i might be able to help if note


 Ignore this Twerp above, he's been spamming the whole forum:whip:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Ignore this Twerp above, he's been spamming the whole forum:whip:


yes but his goldfish thread gave me quite the laugh i really have to admit lol.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cigar sharks... well, you got me there... i've never heard of them... they must be called something else here in the colonies...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Frase said:


> yes but his goldfish thread gave me quite the laugh i really have to admit lol.


 You understood him:gasp:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

HABU said:


> cigar sharks... well, you got me there... i've never heard of them... they must be called something else here in the colonies...image


Leptobarbus hoeveni (not sure on spelling)


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

jake, how did noone else find it so hilarious?!?! i was p*ssing meself at it lol. proper funny dude i tell you! how bored he must be to go through all the rigmorale of signing up etc lmao


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Twas funny! :lol: But I couldnt understand some of it though :lol:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

so can we get pics of these fish? : victory:


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Leptobarbus hoevenii are also called Mad Barbs as well as Cigar Shark. This is because they can be VERY skittish in an aquarium situation and dash up and down the tank.

I had one that took a flying leap out of an impossibly small hole in the lid when I was cleaning one day. Landed on the carpet and had to be returned to tank after carefully having the fluff washed off in a bucket. He was absolutely fine.

They can also grow very big - although they do seem to be slow growing in a tank situation.

How are you doing getting yours to feed?


----------



## mattchu77 (Jun 30, 2009)

*ciger sharks*

still no sign of eating try various float and sinking food havnot noticed feeding try to put picture on my album how do you put them on this thread
cheers
matt


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

How long have you had them? 

Dont know these fish myself but some can take upto and over a week to start eating after a move.

May just be that.


----------



## Najiru (Oct 20, 2007)

Assuming all your params are right and they have suitable conditions to not feel threatened... try Hikari carnivour delite or massivore delite, yet to find a fish that wont take these after a few tries, even some very picky wild caught preditors. Failing that small earth worms should get them going and full of protein whilst you try to find a prepared food they'll take.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Do a nice big water change and bump up the oxygen levels a bit and i think you`ll see a difference.
They don`t like old water so a 25 percent change every couple of weeks helps.


----------



## mattchu77 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for all your advice
cheers
matt


----------

